# Table extension



## Snowys (Apr 27, 2012)

The table in the half dinette in our Swift Escape is fine for the two forward facing seats in the dinette and the swivelled driver's seat but does not extend far enough across the van to be of any use to anyone sitting on the side seat or the swivelled passenger seat

Can anyone suggest an elegant way of attaching an extention for occasional use that will require minimal damage to the existing table?

Does anyone make a suitable kit?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No - but we use a swan neck table leg which works a treat. :wink:

Ours came direct from Autosleepers, and is excellent, if a bit expensive.

>> This << will give you the idea, but it looks pretty naff compared to ours. _(No - bloody awful if I say the truth!!)_

This shows a much nicer one, and should give you a good idea if it's what you want.










Dave.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

*swivel table*

Hi Zebedee.
Very nice, but I would have thought it could do with another "swivel" bracket near the bottom unless of course it goes someway into the floor?.
Tuk-tuk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: swivel table*



tuk-tuk said:


> Hi Zebedee.
> Very nice, but I would have thought it could do with another "swivel" bracket near the bottom unless of course it goes someway into the floor?.
> Tuk-tuk


Ours does just that, but only because I recessed the black bit at the bottom of the leg.

It's a cup in which the leg sits and swivels, and is usually surface mounted as in the photo - but I wanted ours flush with the floor.

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Coleman 6 in 1 table. They are two little tables that can be snapped together , stylish , well made and light as a feather. Use one for your extra diner. We replaced our MH table with these.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Great tables Gretch, but far too fiddly for me. It has got to be simple or it risks being thrown over the hedge! 8O

Forgot to mention before that our swan neck table leg is rarely removed. It sits out of the way behind the driver's seat, and we often travel with the table top in place (_especially in France_) so it is really convenient for a quick stop for lunch.

If we have guests they sit in the cab seats and use that table, while Mrs Zeb and I use another small one from the side benches. That means nobody is trapped in, and there are no table legs to trip the unwary and spread food and wine all over the van. 8O

Wouldn't suit everyone of course, but it works for us and is worth sharing the idea in case others fancy it!

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like it

We made a lighter table that is easily put away to replace the heavy original table, which is needed if the kids want the extra bed

love the open area but a small table for drinks and snacks would be great

Aldra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We had a swivel out table extension that worked very well in our previous Hymervan. I'm sure a handy diy person could do something similar.....










Pete


----------

